# Korean stone equal to Fire Opal?



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a Korean hotfix rhinestone that is comparable to the Swarovski Fire Opal in color? It is kind of a fire-like rhinestone that changes colors as you move it. That is the best I could describe it. If there is a Korean equivalent in color, could you please tell me the name?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

rhinestonelady said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Korean hotfix rhinestone that is comparable to the Swarovski Fire Opal in color? It is kind of a fire-like rhinestone that changes colors as you move it. That is the best I could describe it. If there is a Korean equivalent in color, could you please tell me the name?


We've never seen another Fire Opal like what Swarovski has but some of the AB Colors have a similar effect/look. You might want to look at AB Lt Siam or AB Lt Topaz since they both tend to have those redish, yellowish fire look.

Best of Luck,

Brian


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you Brian, 

I will definitely look at those. We have always used Fire Opal for basketballs, but now we offer Korean stones as well and I don't know what to use there. I don't want to use basic orange. 

I appreciate your help.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

rhinestonelady said:


> Thank you Brian,
> 
> I will definitely look at those. We have always used Fire Opal for basketballs


Hi Barbara : )

Now that I know you are looking for a rhinestone color that would be good for basketballs, I don't think AB Lt Siam or AB Lt Topaz would work : (

The AB Lt Siam has a red, blue, purple and yellow/gold look which is firery but without the orange colors.

and

The AB Lt Topaz has blue/green, lt orange/topaz and gold look but definitely not not enough true orange for basketballs.

The closest thing to Fire Opal, for us, is Hyacinth but like you said it is more of a "Basic Orange"

Wish I could help more


----------

